# Grapico



## wonkapete (Aug 8, 2008)

Anybody on here from the South has gotta love Grapico!!







 Oh, here's Orangico!....their attempt at an Orange soda - but it didn't have the success of the grape!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 8, 2008)

They bottled it in Johnson City, TN back in the late 1940's; however, I have never been able to find it in this area. The only place I have seen it is online from the bottler themselves.


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's some more Grapico goodies.. the first is an invoice from Grossman's.  If you caught my 'history of Grapico' article in the Soda Spectrum a few months ago, you'll know that Grossman's out of New Orleans invented Grapico.






 Now, the good stuff.  An original, half full, paper labeled amber bottle from Grossman's.


----------



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

*RE: Grapico Bottle*

Here's a Grapico bottle I have


----------



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

*Another pic - Grapico Bottle*

And another pic of Grapico bottle - still a great drink!


----------



## ncbred (Mar 19, 2010)

*RE: Another pic - Grapico Bottle*

Those are honestly the first embossed Grapico's I've ever seen.  Nice bottles!


----------



## shineysideup (Mar 19, 2010)

*RE: Another pic - Grapico Bottle*

I wish I had a set of 'em, but it's two pics of the same bottle.  LOL   Just wanted to show a little different angle.
 Thanks for the comments too.


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was introduced to Grapico bottles about 45 years ago.  My father & I were allowed to "haul off"  hundreds of the bottles in your 1st pic, as well as  straight sided bottles, some with what appears to be a painted Grapico label.

 Mr. L.M. Veazey bottled Grapico (and Rye-Ola) here in Sylacauga, Alabama;  and the bottles were given to us by his daughter.

 It is a Thrill to see your paper labeled bottles, caps, and ephemera.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## madman (Mar 19, 2010)

hey jerry  nice bottles got to get me one of those embossed jobs  nice!


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 19, 2010)

They still make Grapico; however, we can't get it in my area. Buffalo Rock Ginger Ale owns the brand now.


----------



## shineysideup (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the website link.  I'll check it out.  I believe Pepsi bottles Grapico in our area of the South - NW Florida.  I have nine old Buffalo Rock Ginger Ale ACL bottles, although I don't know how old they are.


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wonkapete:
 How can I get a copy of your history of Grapico?  How does R.R. Rochelle of Birmingham, Ala., fit it the picture?  

 He had an ACL  Triple R-R-R Beverages bottle & on the reverse it had the logo:  MADE ITS WAY BY THE WAY IT'S MADE,  which was on the later ACL Grapicos from this area.

 Thanks,  Jody.


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 22, 2010)

In 1917, R. R. Rochell of Birmingham, AL began purchasing Grapico syrup barrels from J. Grossman's Sons to bottle and sell the Alabama soft drink market. In 1918, Rochell's Grapico Bottling Works opened a bottling plant in Hattiesburg, Mississippi as a second Mississippi bottler and seller of Grapico. 

 In June 1920, Rochell's Grapico Bottling Works formally incorporated in Alabama as "The Grapico Bottling Works".

I sent ya a PM.


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jerry,

 This is the better of the two.  I wasn't even sure the first was Grapico until I found this one.  I hope the pic is legible.

 Jody.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Jody, here's that 1917 Grapico from Laurel, Mississippi I was telling you about.  I finally found it!


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 6, 2010)

That's a nice one.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 6, 2010)

wonkapete ~

 Cool stuff!  Really Cool!

 Your opening line reads ... "Anybody on her from the South has gotta love Grapico!!"

 Well , ... I'm from the south, but until just recently I have never heard of Grapico. Oh, wait! You're talking about the "Real South." That explains it. You see, I'm from "South" California. And out here we don't know the difference between grits and cornmeal. So please don't pay any attention to me! 

 Seriously, though, I find it all very interesting. Especially the sales invoice. Speaking of which; I clearly understand the ... Bbl. Grapico Syrup 1 gal @ $1.40 per X 52 gal. = $72.80.  But what I don't quite understand is the ...  50 Grs. Crowns. X .30 cents ea. = $15.00.  This must be referring to the purchase of individual, empty glass bottles, but I'm not sure. What do you think? Do the abbreviations ... "Grs. Crowns." stand for ... Gross Crown Bottles? And, if so, I guess this means the price of a ready-to-be filled bottle back then (1921) was 30 cents each ??? 

 Thanks for the thread. Both interesting as well as educational ... especially for us 3rd grader's from Southern California who don't know the difference between grits and corn. Lol

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 6, 2010)

The post earlier about r.r rochell is embossed on the bottom of this bottle from birm. ala. i also ha a clear version.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 6, 2010)

the clear one with the other side of th rochelle one


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 6, 2010)

huntsville ala also had 2 that i know of i like the teal blue bottle better out of the 2


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 6, 2010)

Dragon0421 ~

 What is the date on your "Applied Color Label" teal green Grapico bottle?  It looks very early!

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey SPB, yea, I'm talking about the "Real South"!  Interesting, so ya'll don't have grits up there??

 Back to the invoice, I believe they were just selling the crowns (bottle caps).  There are 144 bottle caps in one gross.  

 No, the bottles didn't cost that much back then.  Just a couple weeks ago, I was interviewing some guys (for an upcoming article) that worked at the Dr Pepper Bottling plant in Georgiana, AL back in the 1940s.  One of the guys told me the Dr Pepper bottles cost them $.07 back then and they only charged customers $.01 deposit on them.  Needless to say, they lost a lot of money on bottles!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 6, 2010)

wonkapete ~

 Thanks. That makes a lot more cent$. We will never know the answer to this next "Not from the South" question, (It's a Southern California thing), but it would be interesting to know what the record is for the most times an individual bottle was recirculated? I seem to recall reading somewhere that the average was about four or five times, and that after about the fifth time they were so "case-worn", they just disposed of them.

 Nope ... not too many grit eaters in Southern Cal that I know of. But it seems that many of us can't get through the day without eating at least one Avocado, (Also know as "The alligator pear"). Which is weird too, because we don't have alligators in California either. But I believe you do there in Alabama.  Hmmm ... I think I need to start eating grits. Maybe then I will be able to answer my own dumb questions. 

 Thanks again,

 AVOCADOBOB


----------



## Jody35150 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jerry,
 I've been a bottle enthusiast for 40 years and have never seen Grapico bottles & ephmera like you've generated with this post.   I feel now like I've led a sheltered life.  I see we have new friend from California, AVOCADOBOB, lol.  (The guy's a treasure trove of info!)
 Your amber Grapico & Dragon0421's ACL made my day.
 Jody 




> ORIGINAL:  wonkapete
> 
> Hey Jody, here's that 1917 Grapico from Laurel, Mississippi I was telling you about.Â  I finally found it!


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Jody, I'm happy to help you out!  Here's a few more Grapico pieces I have sittin' around.

 A 3 ft. sign:






 Another sign:






 A flange sign:






 A syrup jug:






 A very heavy cooler..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey ~

 I heard my name mentioned (via an e-mail notify) and thought I'd stop by for a sip of that good'ol Grapico ... um , um good!  Actually, I'm lying ... until the other day I never heard of it. And please, please, please nobody yell at me for this next part. But it's a true story, and you have to believe I wouldn't even mention it if it wasn't. But when I first saw the headline on the chat list, I mis-read it for a split second, and honest to goodness thought it said ... "Crapico" ... which caused be to take a second look, when I immediately realized my mistake. And the only reason I mention it now, is because I am currently a "True Believer" and jealous as all get out because I don't have a single Grapico item to call my own. But since "Y'All" have so many, maybe you could send me a little something ... and in exchange, I'll send you some avocados off my tree in the back yard. Sounds like a deal to me.

 Thanks,

 SPB ...  a.k.a.,  "EARTH"QUACK"BOB"


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Grapico trade offer for SodaPopBob*

SPB,

 I'll find you a nice Grapico item in exchange for something from a 1917 Los Angeles soda called Alfa-Celo. 

 Alfa-Celo was flavored with Celery and Alfalfa. That should have been real popular on the Left Coast and collectibles easy to find.

 Dennis


----------



## #1twin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Jerry,  Now your talking a little closer to home for me, when you mentioned Hattiesburg. I'd like to find any version of that bottle since I don't have any. Thanks for showing them.  Marvin


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Marvin, you should swing by after the show Saturday for a Coke and burger.  We are having our daughter's 3rd birthday party outside.  I'll have both of my garages open (which is rare occurence) and all the cars out.  You might see some bottles!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 9, 2010)

celerycola ~

 I did a little "Antiquing" today, but didn't run across a single Alfa-Celo item. But I did see an old Grapico bottle opener. Although it was kinda rusty looking, and not worth the $65.00 they were asking for it, so I passed on it. I did come home with a couple of other goodies though, but nothing worth mentioning here. I'll continue to keep my eyes peeled for ... um, did you say "celery and alfalfa?"  Okay, but I'm not guaranteeing I will try it. Lol

 Thanks, 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 9, 2010)

wonkapete ~

 I know this is your thread, so if you want to yell at me for this post I will understand. I also realize the topic is "Grapico," but I noticed that almost everyone who has posted to this thread is from the South. (Everyone, that is, except for me, and possibly a couple of others). Anyway, I ran across the image below and wanted to share it with you Good'ol boys and Gals who are from the "Real South." Earlier we were talking about avocados, alligator pears and one thing and another ... so I thought y'all might enjoy seeing what I found ... er, I mean "found on the internet."  Plus, it will put this thread back on top where it belongs, and at the same time push my Big Chief topic one notch closer to the bottom where it seems to belong.

 Thanks,

 SPB

 I thought this was one of the coolest looking bottles, and would love to own one. I'm sure everyone in the South has seen it before, and probably have several of them in your collections.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2010)

Currently loosing that one at the moment. I would love to have one myself; however, it doesn't appear that this will be the one. I love the orange and black with the gator graphic. Great bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 10, 2010)

Just awhile ago I was reading some stuff on that Gator bottle, and if you look close at the bottom of the image, you will see two goal post on a high school football field. And you will also see the students running for their lives! The story is this giant alligator attacked a football game to get his hands, er ... "jaws," on a bottle of none other than good'ol  ... "Gator Beverages." (True story). Apparently it was a very popular soda pop in the south. Actually, the bottle is for sale on e-Bay right now. That's where I came across it and nabbed the photo. I forget what state it is from ... or the year. But that info is on e-Bay. I just didn't feel it was proper for me to post a link to it. Not my thread and all of that.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 10, 2010)

On second thought, I guess I will post the link. Who knows? ... Maybe wonkapete will want to bid on it himself. I think it's at $40.00 as I write this. And you will notice that I got some of the story right, and some of it wrong. Check it out for yourself. Only about 18 hours left to bid. And, no, it's not my bottle. But if it doesn't go over $75.00, I might bid on it.

 SPB

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140396742618&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 10, 2010)

All of you Grapico collectors have probably already seen this, but if not it's a Grapico bottle that's on e-Bay right now. Zero bids so far, with $4.99 as the opener. The seller said it is marked 4 L G W 9, which I know stands for ... Laurens Glass Works 1949. Check it out. It appears to be in really great shape. There are some really cool postcards of old bottling works too if you search under "Grapico."

 SPB

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grapico-Soda-Bottle-Lamberton-N-C-Nice_W0QQitemZ260580656991QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3cabd1475f


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Currently loosing that one at the moment. I would love to have one myself; however, it doesn't appear that this will be the one. I love the orange and black with the gator graphic. Great bottle!


 
 Sigh. Lost it. Oh well. Does anyone know if this beverages line has anything to do with Gatorade?


----------



## novicemom (May 23, 2010)

Hey y'all! I just signed up this morning....saw the Orangico bottle last night and wanted to find out more....is there anybody still here on this thread? I'm new to this....we just moved to Andersonville, GA and have a treasure trove on our property...unreal how much we've already found but researching is tedious so I'm looking for some support....not sure what I want to do with them...keep or sell...would love to keep for personal collection of what we find on our property but hubby is sick, we have 7 kids, I'm gettin' ready to have neck surgery again, and we have no income....so if I happen upon something of substantial value, I may not have a choice but to sell....am almost to point of staving off bankruptcy ===I know, too much info for my first time here, lol!  Sorry! It just makes me sick though because this stuff is soooo neat....we even found a hatchet that's about 70 years old....oh well, at any rate, I don't have a pic to put up yet but the bottle looks exactly like the one you have here but the label part is more worn off.....I found they started making Orangico in 1955....how long did they keep it since it didn't sell well? More later if anybody writes back! Have a happy Sunday


----------



## bama1 (Oct 7, 2010)

hey Jody35150 here is the triple r from birmingham


----------



## bama1 (Oct 7, 2010)

back


----------



## bama1 (Oct 7, 2010)

bottom


----------



## bama1 (Oct 7, 2010)

tried to find a picture of one when i got this bottle but did not have any luck


----------



## celerycola (Oct 7, 2010)

Triple R  was Raymond R. Rochelle who was bottling as Rochelle & Duren and then  Rochelle & Brown before 1910 at Ensley, AL. They became Jefferson County Bottling Works in 1910 and got the Grapico franchise about 1920. They eventually bought the Grapico brand from the New Orleans firm that started it. Rochelle first bottled 7up in Birmingham. Another firm was the first to bottle Orange Crush: Birmingham Bottling Co. (formerly National Dope Co.)

 The Grapico Company sold out to the Buffalo Rock Company about thirty years ago. Buffalo Rock Ginger Ale has been around since about 1910. That firm got the Pepsi franchise in the 1930's and remains the largest independent Pepsi bottler. 

 I have Grapico and Buffalo Rock both in my fridge here in NY.


----------



## JayBeck (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know much about this tip tray but I have had it in my collection for at least 10 years. I like the graphics on it alot but it doesn't really fit into my collection very well and it is the only tip tray I own so I'm willing to part with it if someone is interested.


----------



## Jody35150 (Oct 8, 2010)

I would be very interested in the tray.  Please let me know your price.

 Thanks,    Jody Lee




> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> I don't know much about this tip tray but I have had it in my collection for at least 10 years. I like the graphics on it alot but it doesn't really fit into my collection very well and it is the only tip tray I own so I'm willing to part with it if someone is interested.


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 8, 2010)

Yep, I'm interested too!


----------



## pale scotsman (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's some Grapico labels I found a while back.... buried.  Must be 8 or so stacked.  They are rough, but it's amazing they held up so good after all these years.


----------



## djburks (Aug 11, 2012)

My mother's grandfather was Isidore Grossman.  Isidore and his brother, Adolph, were the original Grapico owners.

 Looking for any Grossman & sons Grapico bottles or memorabilia.

 Anyone have anything for sale???


----------



## celerycola (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you have a Grossman's Celery?


> ORIGINAL:  djburks
> 
> My mother's grandfather was Isidore Grossman.  Isidore and his brother, Adolph, were the original Grapico owners.
> 
> ...


----------

